# singapore flower shrimp?



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i am planning a tank with a few small schooling fish phantoms neons black neons and a betta but i also want a bunch of types of shromp snails and that stuff. i have seen these for sale at patco and i am thinking about one the tank would be 20 gallons. but i hear its hard to feed them is it true?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

first I'll say most who keep shrimp keep them without fish.This besides making sure they do not get eaten is also to make sure they get to eat!
Shrimp will almost always be last to get food in any tank.
The fish you mentioned seem rather peaceful so maybe it could work.
They are Omnivores and get most of their food through what is called "filter feeding"(much like many marine inverts).That means they actually collect food suspended in the water column and don't really scavenge for food.
I've read in several places that they like to hang out on the filter intake,which makes sense since food floating in the water would be drawn right to them.
This was a pretty good link with first hand info from some who have kept them;
Singapore Flower Shrimp - Freshwater Invertebrates, Amphibians & Aquatic Reptiles - Tropical Fish Forums
Pretty cool looking shrimp!
There is a great pic in the link of there fan like legs they filter the water with for their food.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

yeah i have a very wimpy scardey cat betta male he is gourgeus but he wont look an any other fish and hides almost all day so i had a betta in my 10 gallon tank and wimpy here in a 30 gallon. so i switched them the brave one is out all day and the wimpy is out more.and the tank is planted and with driftwood and petrified driftwood.i am trying to do my home work now i have a quizz on monday on generes not sub but mian ones. gotta go parents are staring gptta get back to homework.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

after researching a bit im having second thoughts does anyone have a good reason why i should get them or stick with smaller shrimp.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

The choice of shrimp is up to you, but with the smaller neos, the neons will often eat the shrimplets, and the betta may very well turn on the adults or stress them to death, sometimes it works, sometimes not.

As for the flower shrimp (look up bamboo, rock, asian filter shrimp for more info), I find mine to be a beautiful addition to my tank. She changes color from deep red/orange to a lighter brown sometimes with a bright white stripe down the back, it has to do with what stage they are in their molting cycle.

I have one in my 29g with cardinals, platys and orange sunkist shrimp (similar to cherries), it's been 5-6 months, and she spends most of the lights out hours on a perch in front of the filter overflow, and she has a bigger rock cave to hide in when she molts. I don't really feed anything special, I just crush up some flakes extra tiny so there is some floating around the water column. They do like to have an established tank so there is some other stuff in there for them to catch. If they start to scavenge the substrate, it means they don't have enough to eat. I have read that fry food is also good for them as it is already tiny.

She is also safe for the platy fry.

Please excuse the poor pics.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice pics and great looking tank Marshall.
Brian I really think the singapore looks way more interesting then smaller shrimp.I will probly not please many but the little shrimp are so little they are really hard to keep any interest in.Even when I had the CPO they were so small that in a 5 g tank I still had look hard to find them all.I also think the small tank was the eventual dimise of them as they killed each other slowly,but surely.It certainly would have been much harder to keep track of them in a 20,but maybe they would still be around?The singapore/bamboo looks rather interesting to me.I think mature tank is important ,but if that is possible I wouldn't think they would be hard to keep?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

can they live with each other?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

but you know what i think i will get a few in a while. but i hope that i can get a nice tank of plants a carpet of dwarf hair grass and all that crap but i am so proud of my anubias nana it is growing like a weed im so happy.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would think you could mix both the singapore and neo's .As for multiple singapores i would also think yes.The singapore is a very peaceful shrimp despite its size from all my reading.FILTER FEEDER ,not even close to a predator.


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

All shrimp can live together. It's cross breeding you don't want. They will loose all color if cross breeding happens enough. I would get one kind of shrimp only.. but neon tetras will eat their babies but I think you adult shrimp would be fine.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

oh that was fast.but now that im thinking how many could i have if all i have are the fish i have said and a few snails? mystery to be exact.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

oh yeah check out my signature and tell me what you think about it.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

ph little update there will be no fish in here at all.so only shrimp and snails.


----------

